# Hegefischen: Fisch für Biogasanlage



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

Redaktionell








*Hegefischen: Fisch für Biogasanlage​*
Ich kann und will nicht beurteilen, ob man so viel Weissfisch und Barsche in der Spandauer Oberhavel hat, dass man die unbedingt durch ein Hegefischen dezimieren muss, wie von Falkenseeaktuell berichtet:
http://falkenseeaktuell.de/2017/08/01/hegefischen-in-der-oberhavel-kennen-sie-den-spuckfisch/

Unwohl wird mir aber, wenn ich dann lesen muss, dass man zumindest einen Teil der gefangenen Fisch - insgesamt waren es 162,5 Kilo - für die Biogasanlage fangen würde. 

Auch Carsten Heusig, der zuständige Referent fürs Fischen im VDSF Berlin/Brandenburg (www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de) sieht das kritisch und verurteilt das.

Ich finde es auch klasse, dass da Tipps gegeben wurden, wie man Weissfische zubereitet und zerlegt.

Dass es zig Möglichkeiten gibt, von Fischbuletten bis sauer einlegen, um Weissfische trotz Gräten "grätenfrei" essen zu können, kann man u. a. auch bei uns im Forum im Rezeptteil sehen.

Dass es einem Verband, mit laut Bericht ca. 2500 Mitgliedern, nicht möglich sein soll, den Fisch zielführender unterzubringen als in eine Biogasanlage, ist wohl auch mit den rechtlichen Bestimmungen zu verdanken. 
So einfach isses ja nun in Bürokrateutonien auch nicht, Fisch zum Verzehr in Verkehr zu bringen. Auch das umsetzen in andere Gewässer (>> passende Abstammung etc.) dürfte rechtlich nicht immer ganz so einfach und sicher umzusetzen sein. In wie weit es da Gewässer in der Nähe gäbe, die z. B. durch Kormoran geschädigt  wären und wo man die Fische hätte umsetzen können, wäre noch die weitere Frage. Bei Auschreibungen zu solchen "Hegefischen" ist aber das unmitttelbare töten auch oft vorgeschrieben - und tote Fische besetzt man nicht so gerne..

Bei um 160 Kilo Fisch würde das wohl ca. 50 - 60 Kilo Filet ergeben, mit Ei und Brot 100 Kilo Frikadellen, was dann ca. 4 - 500 Portionen entsprechen würde...

Wenn man die dann denn auch in Verkehr bringen dürfte ohne Probleme....

Aber selbst wie vom Präsi vom LAV MeckPomm vorgeschlagen, für den ein toter Fisch wichtig ist, der plädiert dann wenigsten noch für Katzenfutter statt für Biogas:
Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller Fisch

Dass die vom VDSF Berlin/Brandenburg sich hier klar distanzieren von der "Verwertung" in der Biogasanlage finde ich klasse und lobenswert! 

Wenn sie es jetzt noch schaffen würden, es irgendwie auch rechtlich sicher hinzukriegen, dass sie da die anfallenden ca. 4-  500 Portionen Fischfrikadellen an Verbandsmitglieder, Liebhaber oder Bedürftige ausgeben zu können, dann wärs sogar erstklassig!!

Aber Fisch fangen für die Biogasanlage  - da hätte ich persönlich, Hege hin oder her, so meine Probleme als Angler..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## exstralsunder (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hegefischen: Fisch für Biogasanlage*

Das Ganze muss man nüchtern betrachten.
Streng genommen halten die sich nur an das Tierschutzgesetz.
Ziatat: _Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen._
Biogasanlage ist u.A. ein vernünftiger Grund - auch wenn's befremdlich ist.
Freilich hätte man auch 160 Kilo Fisch verarbeiten können.
Damit wären aber ziemlich viele Suppenküchen überfordert gewesen.
Wer will schon 160 Kilo Weißfisch ausnehmen, ggf entschuppen und filetieren? 160 Kilo sind gleich 160.000 Gramm. Gehen wir mal von 250 Gramm pro Fisch aus, so sind das pi mal Daumen 530 Fische. Das kann keine Küche "einfach mal so" verarbeiten.
Dann muss man auch sicher gehen, dass man die voraussichtlichen 60 Kilo Fischbouletten auch verteilen kann. Nicht jeder mag Fisch!
Mit Sicherheit hätte auch irgend ein Veterinär Amt gefragt, woher der Fisch kommt was ist mit Nematoden-und ob der richtig gekühlt wurde etc. blabla.
Ergo ist es einfacher, den Fisch zu entsorgen. So ist nun mal unsere krude Gesetzgebung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hegefischen: Fisch für Biogasanlage*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ergo ist es einfacher, den Fisch zu entsorgen. So ist nun mal unsere krude Gesetzgebung.


Das isses ja ..

Und beim umsetzen wirds kaum einfacher sein (das ist aber bundeslandspezifisch, da kenn ich Berliner/Brandenburger Regelungen dauzu nicht)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hegefischen: Fisch für Biogasanlage*



zander67 schrieb:


> Bin mir auch nicht sicher, wie weit der Fisch auf Grund von Belastungen noch für den menschlichen Verzehr geeignet ist.


Voooorsicht - nach Schützer- und Verbandlermeinung (angeln nur zur Verwertung) biste da schon nah am Angelverbot ....
|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hegefischen: Fisch für Biogasanlage*

grins...
#6#6#6

Das zeigt aber nur die Einschätzung/Wunsch vom MeckPomm-Verband und ist im "Notfall" rechtlich nix wert..


----------



## fishing-bull-wob (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hegefischen: Fisch für Biogasanlage*

Wie auch immer, ich halte es für überflüssig, in einem Anglerforum, welches jedermann auch lesen kann, einen solchen Bericht zu veröffentlichen. Es entsteht wieder einmal eine unnötige Diskussion die uns Anglern allgemein nur schaden kann. Werbewirksam ist ein solcher Artikel jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hegefischen: Fisch für Biogasanlage*

äääh, der Bote der Nachricht soll schuld sein, nicht die, welche die Nachricht wegen so  bescheuerter Gesetze verursacht haben? 

Und dass wir auf eine bereits vorhandene Veröffentlichung (siehe Link)  reagieren, ist Dir schon klar?


----------



## Ørret (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hegefischen: Fisch für Biogasanlage*

Meines Wissens ist es verboten Fleisch/Fisch oder Schlachtabfälle in Biogasanlagen zu verstromen! Hat glaube ich tierseuchenrechtliche Gründe. In Biogasanlagen wird nicht genug Temperatur erreicht um Keime abzutöten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hegefischen: Fisch für Biogasanlage*

In Brandenburg scheint das aber (schon seit längerem, aus 2015) zu gehen:
Biogasanlagen mit Fisch betreiben: Sinnvolle Verwertung..

Die sprechen von 2.300 Tonnen! Fisch für Zootiere und Biogasanlagen (Aufsplittung steht nicht dabei). 
Aber dass es fast 700.000 Euro aus der Fischereiabgabe alleine von 2012 bis 2014 für die Entnahme und Entsorgung unerwünschter Bestände an Fischereibetriebe kostete, ist angeführt ....


----------



## GridtII (2. August 2017)

*AW: Hegefischen: Fisch für Biogasanlage*

Biogasanlagen an sich sind schon der blanke Hohn. Die werden nur betrieben, weil sie hoch subventioniert werden, sonst würden sie sich nicht gewinnbringend betreiben lassen.
Das da Lebensmittel (Mais) zu Gas und Wärme verarbeitet werden ist für mich schon nicht verständlich.
Wenn dann noch tatsächlich die Beute eines "Hegefischens" dort entsorgt wird, dann frag ich mich warum die nicht verarbeitet wurde? Keine Zeit kanns ja wohl nicht sein! Zum Angeln war ja auch Zeit vorhanden.
Ich bin Jäger und Angler und es gibt für mich nicht viele Legitimationen ein Tier zu töten (nicht zu fangen!). Eine Legitimation ist auf jeden Fall, wenn das Tier gegessen werden soll. Nach dem Töten muss deshalb eine fachgerechte Verarbeitung erfolgen, die letztlich zu einem erstklassigen Lebensmittel führt. Wenn das nicht möglich ist, sollte man die Tiere eben am Leben lassen.
Gruß
GridtII


----------

